# Say Hello to Petey



## Lunarfaze (May 2, 2010)

Well, this is Petey and his small terrarium. We just got the new bark (finally!) and he is seems SO HAPPY!!! I am going to make him another small enclosure for outside so he can soak in the sun.

NAME: Petey
AGE: 1.5 years old
GENDER: No Idea
SIZE: 2-3/4" long; 2-1/4" wide
HISTORY: Friends found him and his clutch being ravished by Ravens here in Hesperia. They saved two, one of which died a few days later. They moved to Washington last year and we adopted him. This is his first Spring and Summer with us.

Petey and his updated habitat (minus the light):






Petey eating:





Petey still eating:


----------



## TortieLuver (May 2, 2010)

Hello Petey! Glad you found a nice home!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your little Desert munchkin. He looks like a happy guy.

He will love to spend time outside, too, so he can cut some flowers himself for a snack from time to time. Make sure you keep him safe from predators as he is still pretty small! 

Let us know more about your care routines for young Petey. I hope he grows to outlive you!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 2, 2010)

So cute!!!! I have one about the same size that I'm babysitting. It will be a sad day when I have to say goodbye.


----------



## Madortoise (May 2, 2010)

Hello Petey! you're a lucky one to have been adopted.


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 2, 2010)

Aww he's so cute!


----------



## webskipper (May 2, 2010)

Hi Petey!

Overload chips into his hide and let him borough through it. It will make him feel more secure.

I make a pile of mulch and then place my hides on top. My piglets will borough in and flatten out the mulch to their liking. They also keep it cleaner.


----------

